# H25/2 open event ( ski slope )



## Cuchilo (4 Sep 2016)

On the 18th September .
Entries close in 2 days .
https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/race-details/12681
If you want a fast time for a 25 this is regarded as a fast course .


----------

